# Sticky  Links and Resources Rules



## admin

This section is for links and resources related to knitting and crochet. It's meant for our users to post links to useful resources *found elsewhere on the Internet*.

- No sale posts in this section.

For the overall forum rules, please check Terms of Use


----------

